# Fake Perfume? DKNY BE DELICIOUS GOLDEN DELICIOUS



## zflowers (Sep 4, 2012)

HI everybody!

  	I was wondering if you guys can help me out 
  	I just bought a DKNY off ebay. Its a 100ml 3.4oz DKNY golden delicious. I didnt think there would be fakes and tempted by the price, so I bought it.
  	The box looks legitimate but I was wondering is there any special features that i can prove? The smell seems a little bit off.. the one i smelt in store was a bit sweeter and less muskier. 
  	I don't want to complain to the seller before being certain that its a fake. 
  	1) can you take the top lip thing off? 
  	2) what does the bottom one looks like in the genuine one? could someone possibly send me a pic pretty please?
  	3) has anyone bought a fake before? any distinctive features?

  	There was a number A71 printed on the sticker on the bottom of the bottle. however after touching it a few times it came off 
  	would a genuine one do that?

  	Thanks in advance everyone, help is much needed


----------

